# 

## odaro

Czy ktoś zna zawiłości w oznaczeniach rur stalowych i plastikowych gdzie w jednych jest podawana średnica wewnętrzna a w drugich zewnętrzna.

----------


## edde

w stalowych masz podaną średnice wewnętrzną, w plastiku zewnętrzną i grubość ścianki, tak wiec porównując dla PP ze srednicy zewnętrznej odejmujesz dwie grubości ścianki i masz średnice wewnętrzna która porównujesz ze stalą (tu sobie jeszcze zamień z cali na mm  :wink:  )
no więc dla std. dwudziestki wychodzi to 13,2mm czyli porównywalnie z stalą półcalową, 25-ka to mniej wiecej 3/4, itd

----------


## odaro

> w stalowych masz podaną średnice wewnętrzną, w plastiku zewnętrzną i grubość ścianki, tak wiec porównując dla PP ze srednicy zewnętrznej odejmujesz dwie grubości ścianki i masz średnice wewnętrzna która porównujesz ze stalą (tu sobie jeszcze zamień z cali na mm  )
> no więc dla std. dwudziestki wychodzi to 13,2mm czyli porównywalnie z stalą półcalową, 25-ka to mniej wiecej 3/4, itd


A widzisz ..... a Hansgrohe w instrukcji montażu zestawu podtynkowego prysznicowego podaje tak: rura DN15(1/2cala)  lub DN20(3/4cala).

Jak liczyłem Twoim sposobem tak jak Ty podajesz to nie wychodzi mi to co zaleca Hansgrohe.

----------


## edde

bo to co piszesz to dwa oznaczenia stali, i takich oznaczeń się dla stali używa, jeśli chcesz dopasować do tego rurę PP tak aby miała zbliżony przekrój to robisz to tak jak opisałem, czyli jak masz w instrukcji podłączenie DN15(1/2cala) to dajesz PP20

----------


## odaro

> bo to co piszesz to dwa oznaczenia stali, i takich oznaczeń się dla stali używa, jeśli chcesz dopasować do tego rurę PP tak aby miała zbliżony przekrój to robisz to tak jak opisałem, czyli jak masz w instrukcji podłączenie DN15(1/2cala) to dajesz PP20



A jaką średnicę wewnętrzną ma rura stalowa 1/2 cala a jaką 3/4 cala.

----------


## edde

rura stalowa 1/2 calowa ma średnice wewnętrzną ~1/2 cala  :smile: 

no dobra, jeśli nie zapomnę to jutro na budowie zrobię dokładny pomiar (bo tu w grę chyba jeszcze "grobościenność"rury wchodzi, ktoś kiedyś ładnie i fachowo to na forum objaśniał)

----------


## odaro

> rura stalowa 1/2 calowa ma średnice wewnętrzną ~1/2 cala 
> 
> no dobra, jeśli nie zapomnę to jutro na budowie zrobię dokładny pomiar (bo tu w grę chyba jeszcze "grobościenność"rury wchodzi, ktoś kiedyś ładnie i fachowo to na forum objaśniał)


Zazwyczaj są 3 grubości ściany rury stalowej co jeszcze bardziej komplikuje wszystkie przeliczniki.

----------


## edde

nie wiem czy to Ci pomoże, ale zmierzyłem wiec moje standartowe rury stalowe jakich resztki pozostały mi na budowie po instalacji i 1/2cala ma 16,5mm średnicy wewnętrznej a 3/4 to 22mm

----------


## odaro

> nie wiem czy to Ci pomoże, ale zmierzyłem wiec moje standartowe rury stalowe jakich resztki pozostały mi na budowie po instalacji i 1/2cala ma 16,5mm średnicy wewnętrznej a 3/4 to 22mm



Pewnie że pomaga rury pewnie już nie zmienię ale przynajmniej nie zamontuję deszczowni która później nie będzie działać. 

To ja teraz podam średnicę wewnętrzne rury polipropylenowej konkretnie ekoplastik Wavin i tak

rura PN 20  o średnicy zewnętrznej 16mm ma średnicę wewnętrzną  10,6mm
                                                    20mm                                      13.2mm
                                                    25mm                                      16.6mm
                                                    32mm                                      21.2mm

Czyli jak by porównać metrycznie średnicę wewnętrzne to 3/4cala rury stalowej to dopiero rura 32mm PPR

W tym kontekście martwi mnie trochę to że recyrkulację ciepłej wody ma zrobioną na rurze PPR 16mm.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Pewnie że pomaga rury pewnie już nie zmienię ale przynajmniej nie zamontuję deszczowni która później nie będzie działać.



A jakiej średnicy dałeś rury, że o deszczownię się obawiasz?
Moja deszczownia jest podłączona przez dobre trzy metry odgałęzienia poprowadzonego wavinową rurą 20mm (wcześniej instalacja jest prowadzona rurą 25mm) i działa zupełnie dobrze.

J.

----------


## odaro

> A jakiej średnicy dałeś rury, że o deszczownię się obawiasz?
> Moja deszczownia jest podłączona przez dobre trzy metry odgałęzienia poprowadzonego wavinową rurą 20mm (wcześniej instalacja jest prowadzona rurą 25mm) i działa zupełnie dobrze.
> 
> J.



Chodzi o zestaw prysznicowy podtynkowy Hansgrohe.  

Jak mam dwa punkty poboru wody np, deszczownia + słuchawka prysznicowa albo słuchawka prysznicowa + dysze boczne to producent zaleca zasilenie iboxa rura 3/4cala (stalowa) 

Od iboxa do deszczowni i słuchawki może już iść 1/2cala ale do iboxa zalecane jest 3/4cala.

Ja mam wyprowadzoną rurę Wavin 20mm.  Dlatego powstają te wątpliwości.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pamiętaj, że nie tylko średnica się liczy, ale i opory przepływu. A tu 20mm rura jest właśnie odpowiednikiem stalowej 3/4

J.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Pamiętaj, że nie tylko średnica się liczy, ale i opory przepływu. A tu 20mm rura jest właśnie odpowiednikiem stalowej 3/4
> 
> J.


Coś tu zakręciłeś Jarku 20mm to jak rozumiem  średnica zewnętrzna a  3/4cala to średnica wewnętrzna

----------

